# الهندسة الكيميائية في جامعة مانشستر..



## هندسةجامعة مانشستر (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوتي المهندسين الكيميائيين وطلاب الهندسة االكيميائية 
كيفكم ان شاء الله بخيير

الحمدلله بعد المعاناة:5:تخرجنا من الثانوية العامة بنسب مشرفة ولله الحممد

والحمدلله انا انقبلت في برنامج ابتعاث الشركة السعودية للصناعات الأساسية (سابك)
http://66.132.220.80/ContinuousLearning/UI/user/

وتم اعطائي تخصص الهندسة الكيميائية في جامعة مانشستر:7:

فحبيت اعرف بعض المعلومات عن دراسة الهندسة الكيميائية في هذه الجامعة او معللومات بشكل عام عن كيفية التفوق في هذا التخصص في جامعات اوروبا:81:طبعا بعد توفيق الله

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم

ودعواتكم لنا في بلاد الغربة:56:

وشكرا


----------



## هندسةجامعة مانشستر (11 أغسطس 2008)

ياهوو عبرونا طيب!!!!!!!!


----------



## عسولى (12 أغسطس 2008)

حقيقة جامعة مانشستر من أفضل الجامعات في مجال الهندسة الكيميائية في المملكة المتحدة , وأنا أعرف كثيرين تخرجوا منها ,وهم الآن في مناصب مرموقة في بلادهم,عموما مجال الهندسة الكيميائية متطور جدا في أوروبا وطريقة تدريسه هناك تختلف عن الوطن العربي,كل ما عليك هو أن تستعين بالله وتشد حيلك , لأن الدراسة متسلسلة وإذا تقاعست في أي سنة فإنك تفقد مجهود السنين كلها,ربنا يوفقك


----------



## هندسةجامعة مانشستر (15 أغسطس 2008)

^
ما اقول الا جزاك االلله كل خييير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الرئيس (15 أغسطس 2008)

ما شاء الله


----------



## سعيدأبواحمد (16 أغسطس 2008)

بنصحك تغير التخصص


----------



## هندسةجامعة مانشستر (17 أغسطس 2008)

^
عزيزي اذا كان قصدك اغيره عشان المستقبل الوظيفي فالحمدلله هو مضمون باذن واحد احد

اما اذا كان لسبب ثاني فارجو انك تذكره..

جزاك االله كل خير


----------



## سعيدأبواحمد (17 أغسطس 2008)

عزيزي انصحك بتغير التخصص لعده عوامل
1.هذا التخصص لايصلح للدول العربيه لان جميع الصناعات الكيماويه هنا هي عباره عن صناعات تحويليه ولا تحتاج لمهندس كيماوي وانما تصلح لفني كيماوي خريج معهد
2.ما تأخذه من علم في هذا التخصص سوف تفقده رويدا رويدا لانه لايوجد مجالات للطبيق
3.ان دراسه الهندسه الكيماويه عباره عن دراسه طلاسم غير ملوسه للواقع ولايمكن للانسان ان يتخيلها لذلك اصبحت هذا التخصص دربا من الخيال
والمجال لا يتسع لذكر المزيد وكذلك حفاظا على شعورك كي لا تحبط والمثل بيقول اسأل مجرب ولا تسأل طبيب
والله الموفق..... شكرا


----------



## هندسةجامعة مانشستر (17 أغسطس 2008)

^
عزيزي بالنسبة للنقاط انا اشوف انها ماتهمني اكثر مايهمني الوظيفة والراحه النفسية والراتب

اما العمل في مجال التخصص فهذا مضمون باذن الله

يمكن مجال تفكيري مايوصلي النقاط اللي ذكرتها بالشكل المطلوب

فممكن تنزل لمستوى تفكيري وافقي الضيق وتوضحلي

مع دعائي لك بالتوفيق اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس علي ماجد (18 أغسطس 2008)

التوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## هندسةجامعة مانشستر (19 أغسطس 2008)

^
شكرا لك اخي الكريم على مشارعك

بباي


----------



## احمدالربيعي (19 أغسطس 2008)

ما ذكره الاخ سعيد هو صحيح وواقعي وسوف تعاني لاحقا منه انا مهندس كيمياوي اقدم وباحث في المجال النفطي نصيحتي ادرس الهندسه الميكانيكيه


----------



## هندسةجامعة مانشستر (20 أغسطس 2008)

^
اخي احمد
الحمدلله انا سوف اعمل في شركة بتروكيماويات(ساابك)فلذلك لاخوف من ان اعمل في غير تخصصي

اذا هذا ماتعنوه

الف شكر لك يالغالي


----------



## معتز التجاني (20 أغسطس 2008)

اخي هندسه مانشستر انا اخوك معتز التجاني بدرس هندسه كيميائيه في جامعه العلوم والتقانه بالسودان رئيس القسم للهندسه الكيميائيه في الجامعه خريج جامعه مانشستر ليس فحسب بل حاصل على ماجستر ودكتوراه والله انه على درجه عاليه من العلم واقول لك الف مبروك على قبولك في جامعه مثل جامعه مانشستر ولا تسمع كلام سعيد ابو حمد


----------



## هندسةجامعة مانشستر (21 أغسطس 2008)

^
بارك االله فيك اخي معتز

واسأل الله تعالى لك التوفيق والفلاح في الدنيا و الاخره


----------



## معتز التجاني (22 أغسطس 2008)

جمعا انشا الله ووفقك في الدراسه الجامعيه


----------



## سلطان111 (29 أغسطس 2008)

لمـــاذا هذا الإحبــاط لمهندسي الهندســـة الكميــائيــة ،،، وأراء من وجهة نظري وانا متخرج مهندس كيميائي بأنه تخصص مطلووب خصوصا أن أغلب الدول تتجــه إلى التقنية الصناعية وبالذات صناعة البلومرات ولا ننســا تحلية المياه فهي تطبيق مباشر للهندســـة الكميائية...........................

اتمنى لك التوفيق والله يوفقــكـ ونتمنــى أن نراك في أفضل الأماكـــن القيادية


----------



## عدي عدنان (30 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اقول لك يا اخي ان الله وفقك بحيث حصلت على مثل هذا القبول فجامعة مثل مانشستر ما تتحصل بسهولة وقسم الهندسة الكيمياوية قسم علمي بحت ويفيدك ان شاء الله في حياتك مع خالص تحياتي لك 
اخوك المهندس عدي


----------



## الرئيس (1 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يوفقك وجامعة طيبة جدا


----------



## الضونصيح (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الهندسة الكيميائية علم متطور وسوف تلاحظ ذلك من خلال داراستك في بلد هو منبع العلوم المعرفية في اوروبا فقط عليك الاجتهاد وربنا يوفقك


----------



## وائل فتحي عياد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مبروك ربنا يفقك وامشي في طريقك لا يبعده عنك احد


----------



## هندسةجامعة مانشستر (8 سبتمبر 2008)

أحبتي المهندسين 

بارك اللله فيكم وأسأل الله لكم التوفيق والسداد
ششكرا لكم من القلب لهذا التشجيع

وسفري للجامعه يوم20رمضان بإذن الله

دعواتكم

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## abo_heylah (8 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي مهندس مانشستر,
بارك الله لك في دراستك نتمنى لك الخير في الدراسة وانت من خيرة شبابنا وسوف تشرفنا 
أتمنى انك تكون فخور انك مهندس كيميائي
ولا يغرك كلام العذال
أخوك المهندس أسامة


----------



## هندسةجامعة مانشستر (8 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي المهندس أسامة
بارك الله فيك 
انا الحمدلله فخور جدا بأني سوف أدخل هذا المجال بإذن الله
جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## معتز التجاني (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق لك


----------



## معتز التجاني (8 سبتمبر 2008)

اتمنى قبل سفرك ان تتسلح بسلاح الايمان بالله وحب رسولنا الكريم التى سوف تعينك على الصبر ومع خالص امنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## هندسةجامعة مانشستر (9 سبتمبر 2008)

وصيتك اخي معتز نصب عيني

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## العلم والعمل (9 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم أنا طالب في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز في كلية الهندسة وعندي تخصص الترم القادم بحول الله ومحتار في اختيار التخصص مع العلم بأنني أرغب في الهندسة الكيميائية وخايف في نفس الوقت من الفرص الوظيفية في المستقبل


----------



## هندسةجامعة مانشستر (9 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز العلم والعمل
التخصص فرصه الوظيفية قويه جدا في الجبيل خاصة سابك لانه فيه الجبيل 2 تخلص بعد 5 سنوات ان شاء الله واغلبها لسابك وتعرف سابك اكثر شي بتروكيمياء 

وانا كما سمعت التخصص له احتياج كبير في السعودية

واسأل أهل الخبره اما انا فخبرتي جدا متواضعه بوضع السوق

بارك الله فيك ووفقك


----------



## <ماشي في طريقي> (9 سبتمبر 2008)

استمر يا اخونا في دراستك ولا تابه بالمحبطين


----------



## هندسةجامعة مانشستر (10 سبتمبر 2008)

^
شكرا عزيزي على تشجيعك
أمدك الله بالصحة والعافية


----------

